# Suunto Core - temperature function



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

So I picked up a Core for my outdoors watch. I've had good fun with it skiing checking vertical rise/decent, weather trends and compass i expect will be nice for snowshoeing, hiking and portaging as will sunrise and sunset data. The chrono has been nice for biking. In fact all of these functions have been fun so far. I was also looking forward to the temp gauge but thus far its been essentially useless as it appears do a very do job of measuring the temperature of my wrist. 

Is this pretty typical? Do I have to take it off and hang it from a branch or the ski lift to have this function provide me with much useful data?


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

Unfortunately, yes. You are better off with one of those little zipper fobs with a thermometer in it.. It is the one Achilles heel in the Core.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Ive said it before many many times... it may be an achillies heel of ALL ABC watches, but in reality the temperature function is the least useful function on an ABC watch. Other than bragging rights I have never found a need for it.

If the temperature changes drastically enough to be a symptom of a meteorological event, then you will feel it, conditions will be falling apart and the baro will likely be affected. 

That said, if (out of curiosity) I want to know the temp in the AM, I usually hang my watch from a string in my tent. Or outside on a pole or limb. 

A LOT of people wear their ABC's on a shoulder strap when hiking. (I see that often).


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree. The other useful time I use temp is when I wear it above my dry top when I am paddling and I can tell the water temp (cause my hands are constantly immersed in the water when I paddle).


----------



## Bart V (Nov 9, 2010)

you can not expect that it can give you the right temp. when it's on your rist. All of the measuring mechanisms are in this little watch! so as said before, if you want correct reading, you have to take it off, and wait a few minutes. hang it on you backpack straps, or even in you most outer pockets of your clothing. It is one of the most unused features of the watch. It's interesting when you want to know water temp. or something like that, as mentioned above by ejunge.


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

Bart V said:


> you can not expect that it can give you the right temp. when it's on your rist. All of the measuring mechanisms are in this little watch! so as said before, if you want correct reading, you have to take it off, and wait a few minutes. hang it on you backpack straps, or even in you most outer pockets of your clothing. It is one of the most unused features of the watch. It's interesting when you want to know water temp. or something like that, as mentioned above by ejunge.


 Sure I can. If its claims it can do it then its fair for me to expect it. My Gekko is wrist worn and tell me accurate water temp when i dive and while I understand the thermodynamic differences between air and water if they're including a function I don't think its unreasoanble to expect practical functionality. If your car had a GPS and you found out it couldnt be used while driving Im sure youd be dissappointed. Not being able a function in a wrist top computer isn't much different. I'm not being unreasonable, I understand the limitation even if I find it some what disappointing.



ejunge said:


> I agree. The other useful time I use temp is when I wear it above my dry top when I am paddling and I can tell the water temp (cause my hands are constantly immersed in the water when I paddle).





Jeff_C said:


> A LOT of people wear their ABC's on a shoulder strap when hiking. (I see that often).


 Both good calls. More was interested in using it as a guide for winter, cold after a while can simply just feel cold and its useful to tell the difference between things like feeling cold or wet, actual temp changes or wind chill etc. Often wearing a pack in these situations so that would work well. Considered wearing it over the jacket on the slopes or winter trekking too so I'll have to see if that works much better.

Thanks for the insights all!

Good to know its not just me, and while a little disappointing not at all going to stop me from using my core.


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

What's funny, the only time that I have wanted to know the temp, are when I am in the water kayaking, or when I have taken the watch off and I want to know the temp of the inside of my tent before I get out of my sleeping bag...

And that's with ten years of owning a Suunto.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL my theroy is... knowing the temp doesnt change the fact that its either HOT or COLD LOL.


----------



## Bart V (Nov 9, 2010)

I also find it a little bit dissapointing Drez, it would be much easier if the right temp. showes up on your rist, instead off taking it of...., waiting...., and then reading the right temp.
But I also want to add that measuring water temp. & temp. in air are two different things. When your in water, the watch is surrounded by that water, so it's understandable that it measures correctly on your rist. when you measure air, it measures the heated air around your body. it would be better if the the temp. sensor would be on top of the watch, instead off the bottom. But hey, it stays a gadget feature.b-)


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Bart V said:


> I also find it a little bit dissapointing Drez, it would be much easier if the right temp. showes up on your rist, instead off taking it of...., waiting...., and then reading the right temp.


But you see it doesnt work well that way. Your arm and my arm are different. And your body temp (affecting the reading) is different if you are running a quarter mile in 90 degree heat and 89% humidity or if you are sitting on a ski lift heading to the top of the hill for one last run. Also, it would be different if you were wearing a light jacket vs a coat.... Device on the wrist or over the sleeve.

Its better if the device is simply zeroed and accurate when OFF the wrist. Its the lowest number of variables to influence the reading.


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

Jeff_C said:


> LOL my theroy is... knowing the temp doesnt change the fact that its either HOT or COLD LOL


I disagree, thats only true if it won't change your actions (i.e. hydration in heat, breaks in hot or cold, protection in cold) There is also a divide between perception and actaul temp as well (i.e Wind chill, humidex etc).

Now if your on yoru way to pick beer or icing off the car in winter then the difference between it feels hot/cold and is hot/cold is really insignificant

I will caveat that by saying if my watch reasd 40C I pass from wanting a cold one to deserving a cold one.



Bart V said:


> ...it measures the heated air around your body. it would be better if the the temp. sensor would be on top of the watch, instead off the bottom. But hey, it stays a gadget feature.b-)


The same thing happens in water except that water has a much higher heat capacity and our body would have to be a raging furnace to impact things much (i.e. the same amount of heat warms a lot of air and only a little water).



Jeff_C said:


> Its better if the device is simply zeroed and accurate when OFF the wrist. Its the lowest number of variables to influence the reading.


 Wheres your ambition? Its best if it was zeroed and accutate ON the wrist and these variables had little impact on the reading at all 

I get your point though that I'd rather have an accurate inconvenient reading than a convenient innacurate reading.

Like anything with time they will happen most likely. For now, I suppose we should be happy these toys can do what they can.


----------

